# pawn shop finds



## jam (Mar 13, 2014)

ok today I took a day off 


had to go to the bank to get some cash on the way to the bank I seed to myself  lets go to the pawn shop  
so to the pawn shop I go   and what did I see a brow and sharp  caliper 
	

		
			
		

		
	



4 $35.00 

looking and I see a mitutoyo  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and looking I see a spi 12'' 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and a set of 123 blocks 

I offer $ 75.00  4 all he said no so I was looking at a  Empire 12 in. Combination Square and a old file  

so I took it all back to the register and said I give you $85.00 he said no  he said $95.00 I said no how about $90.00 I   he said yes so I got it all 4  $90.00 did I do good ???


----------



## dave2176 (Mar 13, 2014)

I think that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## jam (Mar 13, 2014)

the brown - sharp needs a crystal  msc  had it  $ 12.80  got it on the way  not bad at all


----------



## hvontres (Mar 14, 2014)

Lucky you  All the pawn shops I've managed to locate here seem to have mostly jewlery and a couple of token power tools in the corner....


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 14, 2014)

You did pretty good i'd say)


----------



## toag (Mar 14, 2014)

I'd love a pawn shop that haggles, the only one here has silly high prices and they never come down more than $5 on a mic listed at 60.
nice finds, i think you did well.


----------



## autonoz (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice find. I never find any machinist tools at our pawn shops and we have quite a few. For what it's worth. My brother-in-law manages a pawn shop and he said for the most part, a pawn shop will ask four times what they gave for something, hence the ridiculous high prices, this leaves a lot of wiggle room to negotiate. I get ridiculously low prices at his pawn shop, but he rarely has anything I need.


----------



## george wilson (Mar 14, 2014)

A guy told me he got a good mike cheap by telling the pawn broker "Too bad it's metric". Of course,the pawn broker didn't know the difference,and sold it cheap.


----------



## jam (Mar 14, 2014)

george wilson said:


> A guy told me he got a good mike cheap by telling the pawn broker "Too bad it's metric". Of course,the pawn broker didn't know the difference,and sold it cheap.



ya the 123 blocks he ask is that a paper weight  :roflmao:


----------



## LJP (Mar 15, 2014)

When I read this thread I thought I would send an email to some local pawn shops. I found 4 or 5 with email addresses that were within 50 miles. I asked each if they had any machinist tools. One responded, said he had a pair of vise grips.


----------



## stevewatr (Mar 17, 2014)

There are a couple pawn shops near me, both owned by the same people. They always have outrageous prices on tools, I mean, I've seen them price some stuff at full list for new prices. they expect you to haggle, but when they are starting that high, it makes it tough to deal. I go in there and se stuff that they have had in inventory over a year or more :nuts:

Some how they must be still making money I guess…..

Steve.


----------



## EOD1959 (Mar 18, 2014)

Pawn shop owners don't give a rat about what's out front, it's what is on the shelves in the back room that's making them the money (20% per month here in Montana)

Dennis


----------



## stevewatr (Mar 18, 2014)

EOD1959 said:


> Pawn shop owners don't give a rat about what's out front, it's what is on the shelves in the back room that's making them the money (20% per month here in Montana)
> 
> Dennis



I figured there was an angle like that. Also, they buy gold, and pay some of the lowest prices in our area, but they still get people selling to them. You could walk in looking like a strung out meth head, with a jewelry box you just stole down the street. As long as you produce a valid ID, they'll buy. Just like the scrap yards.

Step 1: Get high
Step 2: Break into a house, or rip copper pipes out of a vacant home.
Step 3roceed to pawn shop, or scrap yard to sell stolen goods
Step 4: Use money from stolen goods sale to buy drugs
Step 5: (See step 1)

But, to get back on topic, I have to admit, every once in a while, I've talked my way into a decent deal on something I needed. I once bought a Titan professional paint sprayer at a pawn shop. Thing looked brand new, and when I was building my house, reused it a lot. I mostly operate under the idea that if it's not a "great deal", I'll pass it up, until another deal comes along……and one always does.


----------



## george wilson (Mar 18, 2014)

Steve,step 5 should be "Rinse and repeat".

I was in a music store,and saw a young guy who was not high,walk in with a Marshall speaker cabinet(worth quite a bit),and sell it to them for $20.00. It had to have been stolen.  Dense as I was,it took a while for me to realize it must have been stolen.


----------



## sinebar (Mar 18, 2014)

While spending quality time with my wife, I found this Brown & Sharpe set for $50.00 in an antique shop in PA. 




The moral of the story is: When your wife wants you to spend time with her, do it! It may be a rewarding experience.


----------



## toag (Mar 18, 2014)

i have that exact same B&S set minus the DTI, but with a neat little 6"scale. 50 is a steal for that, i should buy a DTI to complete the set... nah I'm too cheap)


----------



## stevewatr (Mar 19, 2014)

Was in a PS today, looking at some overpriced miss, then spotted a medium sized un-priced spanner wrench, told the guy I'd give him $3 for it, and he didn't even squabble. I had bought a larger one for a $1 at the flea market last weekend, and figured why not get one to keep the first one company. I don't think he even knew what it was for. This is the type I bought:


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 19, 2014)

stevewatr said:


> Was in a PS today, looking at some overpriced miss, then spotted a medium sized un-priced spanner wrench, told the guy I'd give him $3 for it, and he didn't even squabble. I had bought a larger one for a $1 at the flea market last weekend, and figured why not get one to keep the first one company. I don't think he even knew what it was for. This is the type I bought:
> 
> View attachment 72747



I just finished making a couple of those out of worn-out channel-lock pliers.


----------



## Senna (Mar 19, 2014)

sinebar said:


> While spending quality time with my wife, I found this Brown & Sharpe set for $50.00 in an antique shop in PA.
> 
> View attachment 72672
> 
> ...



SCORE!!!!

You done good Grasshopper.


----------



## stevewatr (Mar 20, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> I just finished making a couple of those out of worn-out channel-lock pliers.



Now that is a good idea. Consider it stolen! 
:rofl:


----------

